# nine months with nothing to do



## Wuzzat? (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd be yawning too

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/11/121121210334.htm

BTW, 4D is 3D plus time.


----------



## Admin (Nov 25, 2012)

I've seen them hiccup. A yawn isn't to far off from that.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 25, 2012)

A hiccup with your lungs full of liquid must be rather painful. . .


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe they're just bored because mom is laying on her back for hrs at a time. Would they yawn if mom was jogging?


----------



## Admin (Nov 26, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> A hiccup with your lungs full of liquid must be rather painful. . .



One would think, but they still do it. 



nealtw said:


> Maybe they're just bored because mom is laying on her back for hrs at a time. Would they yawn if mom was jogging?



Good questions. 

I would say so, I find jogging quite boring.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never been to excited about jogging either.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 26, 2012)

But when mom is lying on her back, her fetus has to avoid her backbone.  Choices, choices. . .


----------



## Garenius (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, it must be quite an experience, to be staying inside...someone.


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I've never been to excited about jogging either.



I prefer skipping. Having a five year old little girl I do a lot of that.


----------

